# Blues!!!!



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

We also picked up a trio of blues from Sarahc at enfield so thought id share a pic of 1 with you all.thanks sarah they are fab!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I am likeing your blue  I think I might just have to steal one :lol:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Might have some available in the near future


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

If they by chance come out LH or carry LH then I will be interested


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Im pretty sure they don't carry LH


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

they are still yummy though right? im sure we could persuade you Rachael  :shock:  :lol:


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeh you can! I can x him/her with a LH


----------

